# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Есть любители Крыма?

## polya

Собственно вопрос в теме) Есть такие? Какие места любите, гдде бывали?
А может кто-то дикарем отдыхал (в смысле не приехал-снял на месте койку-место, а в палаточных кемпенгах), интересует опыт.

Я собственно в детстве отдыхала в Крыму 
(Евпатория, Феодосия) Ну и с мужем бывали в Алупке... после этого ЮБК - моя любовь: горы, можевельник, потрясающая растительность... 

Сейчас есть желание поехать на машине летом в палаточный кемпенг или на пустынный пляж (если найдем) с детьми. Недели на 3. Варианты съема не рассматриваем, т.к хочется "слияния с природой", ночных костров, рассветов и закатов. Ну и бонус в виде машины с возможностью объездить интересные места (а на ЮБК все рядом). В связи с чем, есть КУЧА ВОПРОСОВ, ну и ИЩЕМ ПОПУТЧИКОВ!

Заграницу не рассматриваем, т.к. предпочитаем активный самостоятельный отдых по достопремечательностям, а детки еще маловаты, ну и море им важнее... Ну и палатку ТАМ не поставишь, а так хочется...))) 

Может просто кто-то когда-то бывал на море с ребенком (или без) дикарем и поделется опытом?

----------


## Веснушка

Кать, поищи, в прошлом году Маша троимова писала про лагерь естесвенных родителей)) как то так вроде. даже по-моему здесь где то писала. как раз в Крыму. я тоже полюбила крым, хоть и была один раз. красота там нереальна конечно))) но я не любитель палаточного отдыха на длительное время, так что в попутчики вряд ли сгожусь)))))))))

----------


## kiara

Я нежно и давно люблю Крым!!!!! У меня это самый посещаемый за всю жизнь морской курорт.
И море и горы и степи и почти французская Ривьера - Ялта и дикий отдых.
Я обожаю Форос, там особый воздух, и места совсем дикие (были) и чисто (было).
С детьми опыта палаточного отдыха нет, но с удовольствием бы приобрели.
Единственное, что смущает/пугает, это настроения "принимающей стороны", в наш последний визит в Крым (лет 6 назад) остался неприятный осадок от местного сервиса, явного завышения цены именно для нас. Но думаю, дикий вариант этих недостатков как раз и поможет избежать...Хотя бы немного.
Я бы тоже узнала подробнее про кэмпинги и все прочее, ибо меня чуть напрягает житие с абсолютно незнакомыми людьми рядом.
Три недели нам многовато) а вот на дней 10 мы вполне бы махнули. Хотим на подольше на Балканы.

----------


## mamaRita

Я фанат :Smile:  И есть особое место, где провела почти каждое лето по месяцу в детстве, и куда уже возвращалась взрослой 3 раза. Партенит называется. Правда мы все время в санатории там, но я знаю, что где-то там у подножья горы-Медведь люди в палаточных лагерях отдыхают. Но я нее... Особенно с детьми. Хотя прекрасно понимаю, какой это кайф!

----------


## polya

Да, в Крыму это есть, отношение... Хотят хапнуть и побольше. Самое главное желание всех сдающих жилье, чтобы курортник заплатил и не возвращался до конца отдыха. В общепитах понятия как сервис нет вообще. Поэтому многие предпочетают Крыму Турцию, поэтому и хочу дикарем... 

Мы последний раз были в Алуке в 2007. В гостинице без питания, дней 10 (фотки можно посмотреть у меня вконтакте). Гостиница нормальное, кроме сервиса (номера не убирали вообще, даже по просьбе). Главный ее плюс - бассеен на крыше с шикарным видом на Ай-петри и море, где мы проводили время и днем, т.к. на пляже лежать было негде, если ты не занял место в 5 утра. Ну и вечером, т.к. с закатом ( в 20.00) возвращаться с моря через Воронцовский парк было ооочень страшно... мы один раз шли с канатной дороги (пешком 30 минут через парк), так я не видела мужа, который шел в 10 см от меня). Так вот ночью искупаться на крыше в бассейне - замечательно...
Но цены... Мы в Праге в том же году в 1,5 раза меньше потратили на еду, а ели разнообразнее и больше...

Но природа Крыма, а воздух... вот поэтому и хотим дикарем попробовать. Но что-то отзывы про автокемпинги не радуют совсем - загажено все очень и очень.
Если только Лисья Бухта и Ласпи еще более-менее.

----------


## polya

Рита, а что за пансионат?
Меня в них напрягает только одно - обязательное питание к путевке. нам это не надо совсем.

Оксана
а на Балканы куда именно хотите?

----------


## mamaRita

санаторий Крым. У меня с ним все детство связано, счастливейшие дни со всей семьей... Территория санотория - уникальный парк, который в 50х годах создавался, круче только Ботанический сад. Но если приличные номера там брать, то дорого, блин! Мы в прошлом году решали, туда или в Италию ехать... Смешно, но цены сопоставимые :Frown:  А сервис, конечно, и материальная база вообще рядом не стояли... Но любовь к именно этому месту пересилила (муж тоже уже давно прикипел к нему), взяли номер попроще и поехали в Крым :Smile:  Советую туда в любом случае съездить как в Крыму будете, это ровно посередине ЮБ, у подножья горы-Медведь (с другой стороны Гурзуф с Артеком). Ну чтоб представление иметь :Wink:

----------


## polya

Да, прекрасно понимаю ваши с мужем устремления.) Головой понимаешь, что Европа во столько же выйдет, а сервис в разы выше, но воспоминания терзают душу)))
Спасибо)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я люблю поговорить на тему Крыма! Меня хлебом не корми.
Имеется и палаточный, но без детей (впрочем, он же без палаточный, т.к. в палатке было жарко, спали под открытом небом 2 недели в августе) и условным "дикарем", когда на месте снять жилье, так отдыхали и в беременность (в обе) и с детьми.
Просто поделюсь мыслями по вопросу.
ЮБК очень красив и поездить по нему одно удовольствие. Особо рекомендую Новый Свет, но не жить в нем (там толком негде палатку поставить, кемпинги не знаю, есть ли), а именно пройтись по горным тропам от Нового Света в сторону ближайшего села Веселого. Непередаваемо красиво. Красивее ничего не видела в жизни.
С детьми палаточный лагерь вне кемпингов организованных я бы разбивать не стала. Или если разбивать, то нужно чтобы семей было 3-4, а лучше больше, чтобы были дежурства.
Относительно организованные стоянки есть в Лисьей бухте, но там контингент бывает не только семейный, но и очень разный, в т.ч. сомнительный. Также я видела стоянки под Орджоникидзе в сторону Судака. Там же был лагерь в июле у Лены Фокиной. Но там место много, бухты разные, во всех стоят. Там большой минус, на мой взгляд, в том, что природа бедная, барханы, ветер бывает, негде укрыться от жары, нужны тенты.

----------


## Polixenia

Ну, и я, пожалуй, признаюсь здесь в любви к Крыму) Да, люблю и очень. Открыла его для себя лет восемь назад. С тех пор почти каждое лето ездим туда семьей отдыхать. Один раз были в Черноморском, это под Евпаторией. Там мне не очень понравилось. В другие годы отдыхали под Феодосией, в Коктебеле, в Судаке, заезжали посмотреть на Орджоникидзе. 

Кстати, на счет плохого сервиса и высоких цен не согласна. Сравнивать есть с чем. Прошлым летом отдыхали под Анапой. Вот где нету сервиса, так это там( И цены офигенные! 

В Крыму (как и везде, впрочем) хамства, наверное, хватает. Но вот, чесслово! - за 8 лет нам там, в основном, попадались только милые и приветливые люди. В "наших" кафешках нас даже уже запомнили и когда мы приезжали через год и заходили туда, официанты нас встречали, почти как родных) 

Опыта проживания в палатках, увы, нет. Но некоторыми наблюдениями могу поделиться. Очень много кемпингов под Феодосией в сторону Золотого пляжа. Еще мы как-то с родней делали что-то вроде пешего похода от Орджоникидзе до Коктебеля вдоль берега моря. Вот там просто море палаток! То есть они не все в одном месте, а кучками, но вдоль всего побережья равномерно. И какое там море! А горы! Наверное, я именно тогда впервые по-настоящему почувствовала атмосферу Крыма. Очень хотим следующим летом побывать там. 

В Партените прошлым летом отдыхали наши друзья. Места там, конечно, сказочные. Но и цены высокие. Наверное, даже повыше, чем в той же Анапе.

----------


## kiara

Анапа всегда, еще во времена СССРа была самым грязным и хамским местом( Это соооовсем не Крым! Даже и не сравнить!
Насчет организованного отдыха, нам очень нравился пансионат Форос, тоже оч известный своим ботаническим садом, в котором он и расположен! Ну и еще одинм местом - оттуда с одной скалы открывается вид на бывшую Горбачевскую дачу))))
Сервисные номера да, дорогие, и даже очень. Номера попроще - конечно, удручают. Цена сопоставима с Европой и даже, порой выше)))) Но вот воздух, скалы, можжевельники, местное уникальное море, именно в скала Фороса оно какое-то необычное) Еще очень впечатляют трассы))) серпантин жешь!
Форос вообще дорогое место, там международный дайвинг-центр, это привлекает и много богатых туристов. Плюс столица скупает там активно недвижимость, стоит много частных пансиончиков по немыслимым ценам, ну и местные не отстают потому.
Все это, конечно, не в пользу Крыма, но ностальгия, дело такое упрямое))))) Да, В Испании круто, да Балканы - веСЧь вообще для детей, но Крыыыыыыым, ёлки-палки, Крым - это любоф навсегда)
Насчет Балкан, мои мужики (без меня) два года подряд ездили на Балканы, были в основном на Болгарской части. Почти Крым) Но климат мягче. И в целом лучше)
Мы подумываем (если дела отпустят) вырваться в арарт-отель какой, это сейчас самый удачный вариант для отдыха с детьми. Болгария, Черногория, Хорватия, Греция - исключая Турцию)))))) (я её ненавижу люто!) Чтоб много не писать, поищите в сети по апарт-отелям.

----------


## kiara

Посмотрела цена в санаторий Форос - приличный номер 11.000 в сутки на 1 чел. На 14 дней это на троих взрослых (у нас) 462.000 руб, за мелкого вроде 40% цены, если ему доп.место (раскладушку), на которой он не будет спать, а если кровать, то 60-80% цены. Не дурно так))))))) *истерически смеюсь)))*

----------


## Веснушка

Народ, мы были в Гурзуфе, в прошлом году. Частная гостиница, бассейн. Гостиница в почти в парке, много веквых деревьев. беседка с видом на море. У нас был двухкомнатный номер, со своей кухней (если кому надо). Мы за 10 дней заплатили 28000руб, двое взрослых и ребенок+завтрак включен. Отношение супер! приехали правда, хозяин был в отъезде, что сразу почувствовалось. когда он вечером приехал, мы с ним мило поговорили. после этого нам улыбались все, уборка номера каждый день. нам завтрак в номер носили без всяких чаевых. да супер короче))) в целом отношение мне понравилось. Очень понравились чистые санаторские пляжы, где запрещено пить и курить!!!! и чистота почти стерильная - у нас этого практически нигде не найдешь! отношение в кафе, такси, на развлечениях очень хорошее. про природу даже говорить не буду - вы сами все знаете!!! сколько дельфинариев, зоопарков, ботанический сад наконец))) и ялта... и горы.. красота! я очень хотела съездить в крым в межсезонье, но не получается. просто постмотреть природу и старые города, тихо спокойно, без рынков и кучи народа. в крым я влюбилась! но очень понравился еще и азов - само море такое ласковое нежное и детское! места тихие, еще не восстановленные после совдепа, зато нет дестких развлекаловок на каждом шагу, за которые приходится выкладывать немалые деньги. очень хочу сначала на азов, потом в крым)))))))))

----------


## kiara

Да, Гурзуф не зря жемчужина Крыма)))
У нас еще Маринка вроде любительница Азова)

----------


## Polixenia

> но очень понравился еще и азов - само море такое ласковое нежное и детское! места тихие, еще не восстановленные после совдепа, зато нет дестких развлекаловок на каждом шагу, за которые приходится выкладывать немалые деньги. очень хочу сначала на азов, потом в крым)))))))))


Оль, а где конкретно на Азовском море вы были? 

Я в прошлом году тоже посматривала в ту сторону, но чего-то не решилась. 

Кстати, большим плюсом станицы под Анапой, в которой мы отдыхали, было тоже практически полное отсутствие каких-либо развлечений. Деньги здорово экономит этот момент, да. А как в Анапу поехали, так сразу кучу денег спустили фактически ни на что. 

А вообще я очень хочу поехать в Крым где-нибудь в конце июня. В это время народу еще немного там, цены адекватные, официанты не замотанные. И погода в июне мне тоже очень нравится. Еще не очень жарко.

----------


## Веснушка

на азове мы были в генгорке (генический район, херсонская область). это арабатская стрелка. природа конечно там никакая, но зато ребенок может не выходить из моря целый день! и это единственное место где у нас не было акклиматизации (не знаю, может так совпало). к слову из крыма мы привезли жуткий бронхит.... да, еще в азове смущает то, что в прошлом году там сильно пиарили холеру.....

----------


## Polixenia

Понятно, спасибо, возьму на заметку)

----------


## polya

Оксана
ты какие-то нереальные цены пишешь... я таких даже не видела.

Друзья на Форосе были вот тут http://fpodvorie.ru/nomera.html тоже недешево, но не по 11 тыс на человека... Там деревяные котеджи Элинги. На 3-4-х человек ок 180-200 доллоров за номер (по 50 квм), а дом там самый дорогой на 8 человек 270. В низкий сезон еще дешевле.

Веснушка, как гостиница называеся?

----------


## polya

Я вот тоже переаклиматизации боюсь, поэтому ехать хочу на месяц,  дай Бог все срастется.

----------


## Веснушка

гостиница гурзуфские зори. от моря далеко, но с 10 июня бесплатный трансфер до моря - очень удобно

----------


## Веснушка

Не, Киара нормальные цены написала, есть еще больше))))))))) просто есть распиаренные места и в них стоят крутейшие отели)) мы тоже то смотрели ради интереса выходило около 15000 на человека)))))))поржали, закрыли)))))))))))
акклиматизация - дело такое..у Гошика начинается на 7-8 день. так что нам либо на меньше ехать, либо дней на 14....а мы все время по 10....нам неудобно это, но больше муж не может. в этом году постараемся придумать что нибудь.

----------


## Амина

Не-не, я не любительница Азова, мне там гостевой дом очень нравится) А само море - лужа. А про Крым почитать интересно... Прошлым летом так и не решилась я тянуть своих туда) Но все равно хочу. Не в кемпинг, правда. В частный дом, в гостевой дом. Чтобы первый этаж и зеленый двор, лужайки. И готовить самой. Кода выбирала прошлым летом, остановилась более менее на Новом свете. Хотела ЮБК - горы, сосны, можжевельник)

----------


## Веснушка

Амин, хоть море и лужа, но для детей то там рай какой! и смотреть пристально не надо - мелкота кругом, и теплое всегда. мы в июне были, было дождливо. но как только дождь пройдет - можно в море сразу! черное море все ж не такое комфортное. и ракушечник на пляже чудо))) хотя природы конечно никакой нет...это самый жирный-жирный минусище!

----------


## Амина

Ох уж этот ракушечник.... невыносимый))) Он везде!! И не отскоблить его никак) Имхо, ракушечник - самый главный минус там) Мы били в сентябре, холодно, ветрено и вооолны ужасные. В 2010 так ни разу и не искупались.
Мы в 2011 отдыхали в Пляхо, купались на пляже "Орленка", вот там классно) Насыпной песчаный пляж, который каждый день тракторами убирается, заход в море, как на Азове, но при этом море Черное! Сосны, запаааах.....

----------


## polya

Мы в этом году остановились на по-ве Тарханкут. Если интересно могу подробнее написать явки-пороли.)

----------


## Polixenia

На мой взгляд, идеальный детский пляж - под Феодосией, в районе базы отдыха "Золотой пляж". Во-первых, там море тоже мелкое. Во-вторых, там хоть и ракушечник, но на территории базы есть насыпной песок, и ракушечник помельче, и его все время чистят. Поэтому вполне себе комфортно. Для детей очень хорошо. Но природа скучнейшая. Степь да степь кругооом!..

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, а я вот так и не решилась с детьми на Украину поехать, вас там таможня не пугает с малышами?
А еще я не люблю песчаный пляж) песок этот потом даже их ушей выколупливать надо), а уж если ветер с моря дует...
Я гальку люблю и море с ней чище. Мы ездим на машине в маленький посёлочек на отшибе в Краснодарском Крае.

----------


## polya

На таможне проблем нет, с собой свидетельство о рождении с красной печатью о гражданстве.

На ЮБК - галька. Горы, хвойники и галька. 

Мне кажется, что Краснодарский край и Крым не сравнить по климату, только если с Вост. побережьем - там климат суше. ЮБК - влажные субтропики уже, и при многих заболеваниях нужен только такой климат. Хотя наверное совсем юг КК - тоже субтропики... слаба я в географии)))

----------


## Ёжик

Я про то, что на таможне стоять долго очень, говорят(
Да, в Бетте нашей тоже субтропики, только умеренно влажные. Там вообще особый климат, поселок в бухте и сосны Пицундские... м-м-м.
 Опять офф-топ развела)

----------


## polya

Так, а можно поподробнее, где отдыхаете?

чтобы на томожне меньше стоять советуют в будни ехать, лучше в пон или четв...

----------


## Веснушка

на таможне главное чтоб не в выходные. на украинской с совсем маленькими пускают без очереди. у нас гошик с темпой был, нас тоже пускали, но мы просто не пошли машины передние разгонять, постояли полчасика. потом, таможня не одна. одна такая большая в нехотеевке международная, а есть еще несколько межгосударственных если заранее посмотреть все маршруты, по всем картам, то это выход. нас в прошлом году в нехотеевке не пустили из за того, что у мужа в паспорте был скотч (племяшка лет 5 назад порвала никогда никаких пролем не было, и в поезде до этого таможню проходили, и ничего!!! а тут привязались, хотя мы были с двумя детьми, и это была наша РУССКАЯ родная таможня.....). ну не возвращаться же назад, мы посмотрели по карте нашли другую таможню, долго правда до нее блуждали по проселочным дорогам (ну это опять, посмотрели бы заранее, продумали, и не блуждали бы). приехали туда уже затемно, там никого!!! а в нехотеевке мы около часа стояли. так вот, там никого. досмотрели мгновенно, на укаринской за 2 тыщи на всех (4 взрослых и 2е детей) просто так пропустили. можно было и не давать им никакие 2 тыщи, но просто мы были напуганные и уставшие))) а если есть заграны (у нас тогда еще не было), таможня не проблема вообще.

----------


## Ёжик

Спасибо, буду иметь в виду)

----------


## polya

Пишу ровно год спустя))) в том году на море не попали - по стостоянию здоровья, как не удивительно! Но в этом году поедим) На 2 месяца (июнь-июль), в мой любимы, пахнущий степью, солнцем и морем Крым)))

----------


## Веснушка

Катюш, желаю, чтоб все сложилось!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## летняя мама

А мы были в Крыму в ноябре. И даже купались!)

----------


## polya

На ЮБК наверняка? там купальный сезон позже начинается, но и позже заканчивается.

----------


## летняя мама

Нет, не ЮБК) . Ездили в Саки(мужа надо было подлечить).  С утра, пока у него процедуры были, гуляли в парке(белочек кормили, шишки собирали) или на берегу соленого озера. А после обеда - на море. Несколько раз в Севастополь съездили и Евпаторию. Севастополь покорил, каждый раз было синее-синее небо. Особенно красиво в контрасте с белыми камнями Херсонеса. 
Мы захватил последние несколько дней октября и первую половину ноября(привязывались к школьным каникулам). Повезло, что дождей практически не было.Днем в футболках ходили, утром-вечером в ветровках. 5 ноября на пляже все детишки только в плавках бегали и босиком, так тепло было. Море, конечно, не такое, чтобы зайти и плескаться, не вылезая. Но минут 5 поплавать -вполне приемлемо. даже младший купался, хотя воду холодную не любит.
Честно, мне понравилось гораздо больше, чем летом. Нет уже той суеты, сувениров-чебуреков на каждом шагу, все очень тихо и размеренно. Можно часами сидеть на пустынном пляже , кормить чаек, слушать шум прибоя. Врачи даже советуют ездить с детишками на море поздней весной-осенью. Гулять вдоль берега, дышать морским воздухом. А воздух там был -ах!
 И на экскурсии остается ума времени. Летом особо не ездили, т.к. жара -детям тяжело переносить дорогу, многолюдно, да и обязательную "купательную"программу выполнять не обязательно.
Ездили на поезде, таможня туда и обратно ночью . На фирменном, Иван Тургенев. До симферополя. Дальше -такси, полно маршруток.Детишек никто не будил, даже свет не включали(ни таможенники, ни пограничники), просто заглянули тихонечко в купе. Муж обычно в санатории живет.В этот раз снимали квартиру(до 5 лет в санаторий детей не брали). Цены с летними не сравнимы -всего 600 руб в сутки(140 гр). за 3-ку . И нет перебоев с водой. Горячая и холодная -круглосуточно. Объелись яблоками и грушами. 

А вот одна девушка(дочь моя обожает её расскраски) очень любит ЮБК.  Провела там с ребенком всю осень.
 Очень много солнечных фото с ЮБК здесь 
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/210714.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/211176.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/211359.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/211629.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/211965.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/212131.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/212288.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/213100.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/213307.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/213744.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/214162.html
http://dasha-boo.livejournal.com/214366.html

Даша такой легкий и солнечный человечек, и так радостно было читать этот крымский дневник, что вопрос поездки в Крым с детьми на каникулы решился за пару дней, ноги сами побежали за билетами. 
Если все сложится, то в следующем году поедем осенью. 
А еще в прошлом году в мае  с детишками ездили в Приэльбрусье(обычно в горы мы зимой -на лыжах). Тоже в несезон, и тоже понравилось. Но это уже не по теме Крыма.

----------


## Веснушка

Потрясные фото конечно! говорят, что и весна в Крыму шикарна.....

----------


## Амина

Про Приэльбрусье мне тоже интересно)

----------


## летняя мама

> Потрясные фото конечно! говорят, что и весна в Крыму шикарна.....


Наверно)) Только весной, даже в мае вода холоднее, чем в октябре-ноябре.

----------


## летняя мама

> Про Приэльбрусье мне тоже интересно)


На самом деле мы не совсем в Приэльбрусье были. Муж по работе ездил в Нальчик(это Кабардино-Балкария). А мы к нему в гости. Жили в Нальчике(очень красивый и ухоженный город), там предгорье. А в горы ездили гулять. Водопадами любовались, горными озерами красиво. Внизу травка зеленая, а сверху ледники. Купались в термальных источниках. А еще там очень вкусный воздух и вкусные натуральные продукты. Огромный парк, а в парке белки и черные дрозды поют.

А если интересно про "кататься на лыжах", мужу не особо понравилось. На Домбае лучше. С Италей, Андоррой даже не сравнивал))

----------


## Амина

Не, мне как раз про природу интересно и остальное)

----------


## kiara

Ой, я чуть не расплакалась) ФОРООООООС!!!!!! Господи,а  виды, словно я там в первый раз в свои 16) воспоминания нахлынули...
Оля - спасибо за чудесные ссылки!

----------


## Амина

И я читаю-любуюсь каждую свободную минуту. Уже хочу туда)

----------


## Kati

> Ой, я чуть не расплакалась) ФОРООООООС!!!!!! Господи,а  виды, словно я там в первый раз в свои 16) воспоминания нахлынули...
> Оля - спасибо за чудесные ссылки!


Ой, какое всё родное-знакомое...прям сердце сжимается. Четыре года подряд в Форос - как на деревню к бабушке - каждый уголок знаешь, столько хороших людей стали друзьями...на пятый год - Симеиз - тоже есть что вспомнить, только приятное.
Спасибо за лето среди зимы и ожившие воспоминания :Smile:

----------


## летняя мама

> Не, мне как раз про природу интересно и остальное)


Если прямо что-то конкретное интересует, в личку отвечу. А то я уже и так нафлудила.sort563.jpg Эльбрус

----------


## mamaRita

Да, Веснушечка, весна там потрясающая... Мы были в мае и еще раз в июне - про прелести несезона летняя мама всё отлично написала, а про весну... Это, конечно, бесподобные цвета и запахи - увидеть все эти деревья в цвету, которые обычно видишь уставшими от палящего солнца, а цветут они необычайно, такого никогда не видели... И пахнут головокружительно. Но море холодное, причём в июне когда были купался только Артём :Smile:  В смысле бегал по морю, температурой... 8 градусов! С Крымом же не угадаешь: пришли холодные течения, и всё - за несколько дней до июля купаться невозможно. Я уже когда-то писала, что ездим мы в Партенит.


> Потрясные фото конечно! говорят, что и весна в Крыму шикарна.....

----------


## Веснушка

да-да, я знаю, Рит, даже куда именно вы ездите) это офигенное место! Рита, а там есть бассейн крытый?

----------


## Амина

Ох, отучите меня читать отзывы в интернете( Вдохновилась, вашими рассказами и фотографиями, полезла искать детально с ценами на жилье, а в инете одна чернуха( И дорого, и грязно, и народу много, пляжи узкие и прочее, прочее((

----------


## polya

> Да, Веснушечка, весна там потрясающая... Мы были в мае и еще раз в июне - про прелести несезона летняя мама всё отлично написала, а про весну... Это, конечно, бесподобные цвета и запахи - увидеть все эти деревья в цвету, которые обычно видишь уставшими от палящего солнца, а цветут они необычайно, такого никогда не видели... И пахнут головокружительно. Но море холодное, причём в июне когда были купался только Артём В смысле бегал по морю, температурой... 8 градусов! С Крымом же не угадаешь: пришли холодные течения, и всё - за несколько дней до июля купаться невозможно. Я уже когда-то писала, что ездим мы в Партенит.


Ну что еще ждать от ЮБК. Там море прогревается только к сер. июля, зато тепло до октября. А вот на западе (Еватория, Тарханкут и т.д.) наоборот - купаюся с июня, но в сент уже холодно.

----------


## polya

> Ох, отучите меня читать отзывы в интернете( Вдохновилась, вашими рассказами и фотографиями, полезла искать детально с ценами на жилье, а в инете одна чернуха( И дорого, и грязно, и народу много, пляжи узкие и прочее, прочее((


Амина все популярные места в Крыму - это толпы людей и грязь в сезон высокий. Мы едем в непопулярное совсем место. Рекламировать не буду, ибо сама еще не была. Но по приезду обещаю подробный отчет.

----------


## Noireverte

> Мы едем в непопулярное совсем место. Рекламировать не буду


 Это разумно и позволит месту оставаться непопулярным и чистым.

----------


## летняя мама

> Ну что еще ждать от ЮБК. Там море прогревается только к сер. июля, зато тепло до октября. А вот на западе (Еватория, Тарханкут и т.д.) наоборот - купаюся с июня, но в сент уже холодно.


А мы как раз под Евпаторией (Саки) в ноябре купались. Правда, местные говорили, что это скорее исключение, чем правило. Повезло нам)

----------


## летняя мама

Летом еще в Карпатах хорошо. Простите, что не по теме.

----------


## Амина

А у нас есть нейтральная тема про отдых?) Может, туда? Так хочется помечтать о лете.....))

----------


## Ёжик

А между тем я с мальчишками сейчас в Крыму) правда в северо-восточном Крыму) на Азовском море у мыса Казантип в Щелкино.
Занесло нас правда сюда вместе с летней школой "Ванечки". Организуют ее фанатики детского математического образования, преподаватели "малого мехмата" и авторских кружков Александр Васильевич Спивак и Елена Борисовна Пронина. 
Вот http://www.mccme.ru/circles/spivak/ju.htm

----------


## летняя мама

Ёжик, а расскажете как-нибудь про школу? Ваши впечатления. Можно в личку.

----------


## Ёжик

Могу и здесь)
Помимо организаторов в школу приезжают преподаватели разных других дисциплин - и университетские, и крутых гимназий и лицеев. Это все по большому счету люди-фанатики, проект нельзя назвать коммерческим. Большинство приезжают со своими детьми и совмещают полезное с полезным. 
Школа проходит 4-раз, изначально детей собиралось около 100 человек. На сегодня уже около 180. Даты проведения - с 15 июня по 5 августа (планировали до 15, но там все происходит на базе Щелкинской школы, а ее после 5-го августа будут красить и готовить к учебному году, так что свернется раньше). 

Жесткого расписания и программы нет, потому что кто-то приезжает на 2 недели, кто-то на все 50 дней. Учеба без выходных. Выходные случаются редко. Недавно как раз был) вместо учебы шахматные турниры и концерт.

Денег, как уже говорила, это стоит мало. В принципе там, как я понимаю гибкая система скидок. Мы платим по максимуму - 350 р в день.

Режим такой. Утром к школе подходят дети и учителя, узнают расписание на сегодня. В 9 начинаются уроки. Они по часу, без перемен. С 13:00 до 15:00 перерыв. Дети идут домой, обедают и отдыхают. У дошкольников на этом все. Остальные возвращаются к трем часам в школу, и их имеют еще 2 часа)))

Группы изначально лепятся по возрасту. Но потом может начаться движение. Перетасовывают по уровню подготовки.

Существуют все параллели вплоть до 10 класса. В каждой параллели образуется несколько классов. Нумерации нет - там Аисты, Бобры...Вадима сразу взяли в Бобры... но после начала шахмат "грозились" перевести в Аисты. Потому что дети там местами монстры)) На английский мы не попали, учителя разъехались. Если бы попали, то нас точно перевели бы в младшую группу. В группе 6-ти леток англ. все учат уже 2-3 года. Преподавание в школе было по методике Мещеряковой. 

Ни тестирования, ни входной олимпиады вначале они не делают. Оценок не ставят. Все развиваются в своем темпе. Классы по 8-12 человек.

----------


## Ёжик

Теперь личные впечатления)

Копирую и сюда)

Какие-то игры про красную шапочку у них там) я что-то никак не пойму, в чем там суть) Какие-то забавы еще из моего забытого детства есть. Например, 2 ладошки друг с другом разговаривают:
- Скажи: "Кар".
- Не-а.
- Ну скажи: "Кар".
- Не-а.
- Ну скажии-и-и.
- Ка-а-а-а-ар!!!
И ладошка, пугаясь убегает))

Или такого типа игры - 1. хлопок в ладоши. 2. правая рука вытянута вперед, кулак показывает "класс", левая рука у виска "отдает честь". 3. опять хлопок. 4. левая рука впереди - "класс", правая у виска 4. хлопок. и т.д. ускоряясь)

Или - я знаю 5 овощей..... я знаю 5 птиц...

Что-то они там в кубиками Зайцева мутят временами.
Вот


Сегодня была сама Пронина. Соединяли их со старшей группой. Судя по схемам в тетрадях проходили что-то типа таблицы умножения и дробей. Но я в его тетрадях вообще ничего не понимаю) какие-то знаки вечно)) Они не пишут цифры-буквы, одни шифровки)))
Вот здесь как раз объясняли смысл умножения.

А здесь что-то типа диктанта. Учитель производит какое-то действие, ученик должен записать его обозначение. Что, как записывается, оговаривается заранее.


Прошу прощения за тетради)) случилась авария, бутылка с водой разлилась, все размокло)

Сегодня вспомнил, что задали выучить месяца в прямом и обратном порядке. Выучили наконец-то)
Еще какие-то стихи и дни недели, но это он сам запомнил.

Потом ходит к ним чудо какой колоритный дядька, что-то типа биологии что ли дает. Ребенок просто с горящими глазами рассказывает про рыб, которые вымирают каким-то непонятным образом, хотя как вид сохранились еще со времен динозавров. Вчера про вулканы что-то было. Они там смотрят фильмы, потом обсуждают.

Что там еще у них...

А ну есть немного стандартных прописей.

Музыка, лепка, рисование. Все это тайна, покрытая мраком для меня))) на музыки только знаю, что Чунга-чангу учили. На рисовании слышала, след. группа сегодня над оттенками красного работала)) На лепке рассказывал, про черепашку из фольги и пластилина. Но он не очень много про это говорит.

Есть шахматы! Это наша боль))) в нашей группе дети уже великие шахматисты))) Вадим же так...ну знает, как какая фигура называется и как ходит) Его пугали переводом в млад. группу из-за этого. Он, конечно, расстроен. Но пока не переводят. Вроде даже что-то получается иногда.
Не уехали бы преподы по англ., точно свалили бы мы в группу младше))

Ну вот так пока) хватит?)

----------


## Noireverte

Про Крым понравилось: Научный подход или Купи козу




> Говорят, морской воздух, смешиваясь с горным на определенной высоте, творит чудеса. Мне, полу-степняку, там везде зашибись. Но вот верхушку РИ, князей Голицыных и прочих Воронцовых трудно заподозрить в неразборчивости, пренебрежении негой и комфортом. А поди ж ты, понастроили дворцов, парков понаразбивали, и где – в диком, только отвоеванном татарском Крыме. Они, не будем кривляться, умные люди были. И раньше многих поняли про Крым – no pain, no gain, в смысле: не потопашь, не полопашь. Не выбив турок и татар – не увидишь южный берег, не построив дорогу – не доберешься. Без дворцов и парков привычно не отдохнешь после дальней дороги, без развития виноградарства не попьешь винища. Вот и вложились в Крым, по-взрослому, за что мы им благодарны. Завезенные садовники привезли с собой экзотические растения и разбили прекрасные парки. Завезенные архитекторы построили дворцы. Завезенный виноград не только укоренился, но и дал уникальное вино, пусть и не французское, но свое, особенное. Под воздействием человека природа Крыма смогла проявиться, стать доступной для масс. Но эти массы ее же и портят. Я бы поставил городового на входе в парки, чтобы не пускал туда всякую сволочь. Правда, я тогда бы тоже их не увидел, так что даже и не знаю.

----------


## polya

Сбылась мечта идиота, мы уже второй месяц в Крыму (с нач. июня). Приеду - напишу подробный отчет. Все совсем иначе, по-другому, чем 1-2-х недельный отдых - прониклись морем) Еще (только лишь) 2 неделе осталось...

----------

